# Led strips



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I had some fun in the early morning hours with the strip lighting.

This subject startrd in John's thread





















I also made a mini under counter light or whatever. 



















You can't do enough with craft sticks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can light the world!


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*led strips*

Are these ac or dc powered?? I thnk this is neato!!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My rig does both and is in testing. They come 12 volt DC. WIth Lionel using 14 volts and around 8 on the track. They will waiver on the throttle. So no constant lighting unless the throttle is constant. That is fancy stuff for the DCC control systems.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*led strips*

Hey T Man: So i gather that these leds can run of dc? So i could run the little street lights and such havent bought any yet, off of a small 12volt dc power supply?? How much amperage do i need say to run a dozen led street lights, and maybe a little airport beacon and some led runway lights?? The little one has watched videos with me and he is fascinated by all the lights and wants same , so pa has to build it ya know?? So hey i am asking to learn!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These are three lights per section and are not good for street lights.
For power find a wall wart at 12 volts dc output. Buy 3 mm or 5 leds.


A good little science project. You can run them off the AC terminal too. It's all in the wiring. You need some phone or computer cord . For AC you can string eight lights wired in pairs. My LED examples covers most of it under RED use revisted 2010 post 4 shows AC use.


Read the led basics in the information thread, and see lampost in the o scale how w to thread. The first page pf posts.

That's your first step.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks T MAN:: I am so happpy i am here as grndson would say i have bunches and bunches of friends here to help along the way!!!


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

T-Man said:


> These are three lights per section and are not good for street lights.
> For power find a wall wart at 12 volts dc output. Buy 3 mm or 5 leds.
> 
> 
> ...


I have used your refresher on LED install with Diodes and resistors and I use your old method! thanks for the info!.


----------

